# Lost another :(



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought I'd post about Frankie; she was a 'fat' mouse that I took in with two of her fat sisters a while ago. They all fit in well with my established group and loved snuggling together. I cleaned them out on Xmas Eve (not my normal day as we were away for a few days), gave them their check-over and everything was fine and dandy (except for ugly Aggie, but she's already been discussed ). I then peered in on the day after Boxing Day before feeding time and Frankie had an enormous lump on the side of her neck. It was almost the size of her head, black under the skin, and quite solid; it wasn't hurting her as she was very perky, and quite happy for me to prod and poke at it and her...I thought, oh, great, I bet it's a tumour...

...the vet concurred. He operated (I think he was quite glad of the opportunity, I can't see mouse operations happening every day) and unfortunately couldn't remove it all as it was extremely close to her carotid, and had riddled her lymphatic system. Of course, as soon as I heard 'lymphatic system' I knew that it would come back. She died overnight on Friday after refusing food and water that day.

I just thought I'd post about it as there doesn't seem to be enough about mousey health problems online, and someone may need the description and outcome one day... RIP Frankie <3


----------

